# Cold Weather Hurting Hawks



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

I was shopping with my wife and grandson in Livonia at the Laurel Park Mall and this Red Tailed Hawk flew down as we were leaving and hung on the side of Talbot's display window trying to get warm. It then fell to the ground and collapsed apparently frozen and in great distress. I wrapped up the hawk in a towel and called the Livonia PD on my phone and they sent out a great animal control officer who put the bird in her warm truck to transport to the shelter. She said Livonia works with the Howell Nature Center to rescue birds of prey like this one. So, I'm hoping this bird survives and makes it to the center to recover. She also said the hawks in the area were really suffering from this cold spell along with all the other animals. 

Frank


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Frank said:


> I was shopping with my wife and grandson in Livonia at the Laurel Park Mall and this Red Tailed Hawk flew down as we were leaving and hung on the side of Talbot's display window trying to get warm. It then fell to the ground and collapsed apparently frozen and in great distress. I wrapped up the hawk in a towel and called the Livonia PD on my phone and they sent out a great animal control officer who put the bird in her warm truck to transport to the shelter. She said Livonia works with the Howell Nature Center to rescue birds of prey like this one. So, I'm hoping this bird survives and makes it to the center to recover. She also said the hawks in the area were really suffering from this cold spell along with all the other animals.
> 
> Frank
> View attachment 289750
> ...


There has been a mature red-tail with a white leg band hanging out here who is not opposed to eating carrion. My dad shot a deer this past Nov. I dragged the carcass to the other side of our pond to watch the scavenger activity. I also saved a couple gallons of scraps, trimmings and bloodshot sections in the freezer to stuff in the rib cage periodically.
Once in a while I grab road killed rabbit and squirrel to throw on the pile. 
The weather sounds like it will break this week. Hopefully some of the snow will melt and give the raptors a shot at the mouse population around here!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Frank said:


> I was shopping with my wife and grandson in Livonia at the Laurel Park Mall and this Red Tailed Hawk flew down as we were leaving and hung on the side of Talbot's display window trying to get warm. It then fell to the ground and collapsed apparently frozen and in great distress. I wrapped up the hawk in a towel and called the Livonia PD on my phone and they sent out a great animal control officer who put the bird in her warm truck to transport to the shelter. She said Livonia works with the Howell Nature Center to rescue birds of prey like this one. So, I'm hoping this bird survives and makes it to the center to recover. She also said the hawks in the area were really suffering from this cold spell along with all the other animals.
> 
> Frank
> View attachment 289750
> ...


I am not so sure about that. What do they do when living in the wild away from cities. I see a few of them all winter and they don't look bad. We have one that sails thru everyday about the same time. It is good you called someone about the one you found


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Scout 2 said:


> I am not so sure about that. What do they do when living in the wild away from cities. I see a few of them all winter and they don't look bad. We have one that sails thru everyday about the same time. It is good you called someone about the one you found



Hi Scout 2,

I called the Howell Nature Center today and the hawk I rescued is doing great. It is now standing on its own and eating dead mice and rats that they are feeding it. They said this winter has been absolutely brutal on the birds of prey down here. Many of the younger birds are starving and freezing to death. We are supposed to get a January thaw in a few days that should help out some. P.S. my wife just donated $40.00 to the Howell Nature Center online!! If you look at their website http://howellnaturecenter.org/wildlife/wildlife-rehabilitation/ you will see that they do so much for nature and the environment.

Frank


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hard winter for all concerned. I've noticed quite a few red tails flying around and perching. They seem fine as far as it goes. I'd have to guess a red tail living in Livonia makes his or her living off of squirrels and road kill. Long cold snaps keep the squirrels in their nest so tough times for that hawk.

Nice you took the time to help out. Hopefully a full recovery is on the way.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Frank said:


> Hi Scout 2,
> 
> I called the Howell Nature Center today and the hawk I rescued is doing great. It is now standing on its own and eating dead mice and rats that they are feeding it. They said this winter has been absolutely brutal on the birds of prey down here. Many of the younger birds are starving and freezing to death. We are supposed to get a January thaw in a few days that should help out some. P.S. my wife just donated $40.00 to the Howell Nature Center online!! If you look at their website http://howellnaturecenter.org/wildlife/wildlife-rehabilitation/ you will see that they do so much for nature and the environment.
> 
> Frank


Thanks for the update. As I said I have been seeing quite a few hawks up here and maybe the ones in town are not use to a long cold spell and as was mentioned maybe lack of food. I thought maybe it was sick the way the pictures you showed looked.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Sad to hear about a starving/freezing animal. However, Nature's first law is Survival of the Fittest. We've had an over-abundance of Raptors in MI for a long time, and it is probably the result of milder-than-usual winters for about 12 years. When the hard winters came back, a lot of the less-healthy birds were hit hard, and some probably died. Not to sound in-sympathetic, but it happens. It happens to Deer, and Squirrels, and Bears, too. They just aren't as noticeable.


----------



## pigeonhunter03 (Jul 7, 2016)

Who really cares there's way too many of them around, I have 2 big hawks that sit on the top of my quail and chicken coops all day and scare them all inside. They never leave for whatever reason. NOt sure how to scare them off with shooting them. They have plenty of doves and birds and squirrels to eat. There seems to be quite a few around anyway.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

pigeonhunter03 said:


> Who really cares there's way too many of them around, I have 2 big hawks that sit on the top of my quail and chicken coops all day and scare them all inside. They never leave for whatever reason. NOt sure how to scare them off with shooting them. They have plenty of doves and birds and squirrels to eat. There seems to be quite a few around anyway.


True there are quite a few hawks around. But, if I saw what Frank saw I'd stop and help the little fellow out. It's just my way.


----------



## pigeonhunter03 (Jul 7, 2016)

yeah i would probably help it too, but I was just saying it aint much of a deal one if a few die. There numbers went way up round here in the last few years


----------

